# Bilstein B4 Shock Absorbers - DON'T BUY THEM *PLEASE READ*



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes quite a bold statement, but I feel THAT strongly about it. My little story;

*December 2015 *- bought new springs (Apex) and shock (Bilstein - obviously!! - front and rear. Fitted over the seasonal break.

*February 2016* - Offside rear starts to leak - failed MOT in April. Contacted Bilstein in advance, told me to send back to exchange. Pointed out the obvious of needing a shock in the meantime. They offered for me to buy (at the newer, expensive price), but would only then refund the 2015 price for faulty.

*January 2017* - Nearside rear loosing pressure - still just working and passed MOT, but now needs changing

*May 2017* - Front nearside piston fails. No-one in the UK has a replacement until June.

These all carry a 2 year warranty, but I can't see Bilstein caring two sh*ts. Best I can do at this point is warn others, Yes, it might have been a "bad batch", but that still ain't cricket in my book...


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Even if they were a bad batch it doesn't excuse they're woeful customer service.


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

t'mill said:


> Even if they were a bad batch it doesn't excuse they're woeful customer service.


True true...


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Chase it up till you get a better response or a refund


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Delta4 said:


> Chase it up till you get a better response or a refund


I worry this will be easier said than done. I need to find out whether the UK office will play ball.

Warranty will be replacement, rather than refund, but what am I going to do with a bunch of shocks I don't need 

Don't think small claims would be any use. Would be more hassle than it is worth,,,,


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Have you spoken to their technical centre in Leicester ?

Though really your argument is with the retailer you purchased them from. It's up to them to take responsibility, they should not be fobbing you off or pointing you at the manufacturer.


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

gerontius said:


> Have you spoken to their technical centre in Leicester ?
> 
> Though really your argument is with the retailer you purchased them from. It's up to them to take responsibility, they should not be fobbing you off or pointing you at the manufacturer.


I agree with you completely, but the eBay retailer I bought them from has disappeared 

But that should still not invalidate any warranty as THAT is with the manufacturer - regardless of retail chain.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Were your original shocks ok?
They may have been "worn" into a certain suspension travel distance ,but depending on how much youve lowered ,like 30 mm? they might be just fine .
I lowered my new 2011 renault meg coupe 17mm front and 27 mm rear (nominal 15 and 25) with pi springs within the first couple of months so the dampers wouldnt be bedded in.
The coupe was already lowered 12 mm compared to the regular model. I expect.. tho have never checked that shocks were the same on both models .
Anyway 6 years later and all working ok . The red springs have lost some paint but thats about it .
The ride is fimer than it was when new but not as "caught out" as the TT coilover setup I have.

Ta technix coilovers , are of the helper spring type and have a 2 year guarantee, now expired ,2 ncts(mot's) and they do check shocks here and all ok.
What would have happened , if something had gone..I dont know , now Im kinda hoping something does go :lol: so I have an excuse to try something else on it ..mainly the front.
With coilover experimentation,I know Id like 340mm height or perhaps a mm or 2 less..so maybe Ill check out some spring /shock options.
My coilover replacement at a local garage cost the equivalent of £110 (sure the rears I could have done myself relatively easily)
The thing with coilovers , you can replace the top mounts just by dialing the compression down.

New shocks of any type should be good for some suspension drop and one of the reasons I bought ta technix was I could "upgrade" later once Id worked out what height suited me /and cos they were cheap <£200 , if they broke it wouldnt be the end of the world .
Might be an idea to close the book on the bilsteins and even try a standard shock, if you havent gone too low?

Just trying to search for the silver lining.


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi 3TT3...

Yeah original shocks were ok - it just seemed logical to "upgrade" with the new springs. But the new Apex springs, when fitted onto a facelift, as you know, barely drop the car at all - 10mm if that.

You state a very good case for coilovers, and I will be honest in saying that I would consider them, but it is an expensive route to go down for a daily drive.

I have indeed closed the book on the Bilsteins. I got a genuine Audi front shock today and replaced the knackered Bilstein with this. Sure, I now have mismatched shocks, but the B4 is supposed to match the Audi in spec. Both are gas - and being within 18 months of each other - I am not that fussed.

When I changed the Audi shocks - they were still good - as much as they weren't leaking or making noise - and that's 12(?) years and 130k miles. And we are talking Audi here - their spares are damn good quality. I shall wait for the other side to go - shout at Bilstein again - and fit OEM that side as well. But I am not going to worry about running the two odd ones at the moment


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Contacted Bilstein today...

B4 (and only B4) are excluded from their 2 year warranty. B4 come with 1 year...

Explained the situation to them, and they didn't give two sh*ts that I have lost 300EUR, nor the fact that they can't keep their stock levels maintained.

I was very polite to the last, but they couldn't even offer a repair, replacement, refund - zip - nada - nothing.

One word for Bilstein, but it is too strong for the forum.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The fact that the b4 are excluded from the 2 year warranty tells you something, still a poor show


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Delta4 said:


> The fact that the b4 are excluded from the 2 year warranty tells you something, still a poor show


If they can make this many mistakes in the B4, they can make the same errors in B8 or anything else. Even 2 year warranty for shocks of this cost is not right. They should have more confidence in their product - something of which I no longer have.

Used them for 20 years. Used to do stock hatch using them. My last two track cars - Bilstein. They have clearly lost their quality.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Most probably been made to a price hence the decline in quality.


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Delta4 said:


> Most probably been made to a price hence the decline in quality.


Bit of a p*ss take to say they match OEM quality then


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

But it is oem quality, but it won't last as long :lol: all joking aside plenty of car brands have gone the same way sadly.


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Delta4 said:


> But it is oem quality, but it won't last as long :lol: all joking aside plenty of car brands have gone the same way sadly.


I can see their point, as Audi (as other manufacturers) will use third parties to supply such items. Obviously they take care of the more pertinent factors such as engine, handling characteristics and so forth. But you sometimes get the impression that some of the manufacturers just chuck the dud "would-be" expensive alternatives to a bin and rebrand them (as a B4!) and flog them to the highest bidder


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

My exact words were... "you've got to be f*cking kidding me"

Another new noise started on the way to the office today - then just as I was pulling down my road coming home, big knock from the back of the car. Guess what I found...










RIP fourth Bilstein...

I can't make this up. SO ANGRY :evil:


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]  :roll:  
Nothin more to say really .


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Could they be counterfeit shocks and not genuine Bilstein ?
Just a thought !


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

The first batch came from a seller yards from the factory in Germany... and the above (already a replacement) came from Larkspeed. I doubt their reputation would be worth it.

I have just found paperwork from Audi highlight a leak back in Feb 2016. Still have the old shock in the garage - so I think Bilstein can honour this one as well.

But again - do I really want another two rear shocks from them??


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

*I have written to Bilstein directly - will report back on response;*

_"I have exclusively used Bilstein (and previously Febi) for many of my road and race cars, but have recently had some issues relating to the B4 shock absorbers purchased for my Audi TT, for which I have since spoken with a member of the technical team at your UK centre.

In June 2015, I purchased a complete kit of 2 front and 2 rear B4 shock absorbers from a retailer in Germany (invoice attached). In February 2016, one of the rear shocks was leaking and knocking (evidence from Audi dealership attached). I contacted the above retailer who informed me that I was to sent the shock absorber back to Germany at my own expense for a warranty claim. I decided against this and re-fitted the original Audi part to pass the MOT. I still have this shock absorber.

In November, I decided to purchase a replacement for the above which had failed. I bought this from a retailer in the UK (Larkspeed) via eBay. This has also now failed this week (see attached photo). I therefore now have two failed rear shock absorbers.

Last week, my Audi also developed a loud knocking noise, which was diagnosed again, as a shock absorber. As there were no B4's available in the UK to replace this failed part, I had to purchase an OEM Audi part. I therefore now have mismatching front shock absorbers, which I do not want. Again, I have retained this part should inspection be required.

I understand that the B4 products only come with 1 years warranty. Therefore the Larkspeed item should be covered. Given that I have evidence for the failed B4 whilst under warranty from last year, I feel this should also be covered. Finally, given that I have had to undertake a large amount of work and cost, at my expense, that the front shock absorber should also be given discretionary compensation.

I would like to retain use of Bilstein products, and regain confidence in them, and feel with your support and generosity for the above that I will be able to. Please kindly inform me how you would like me to proceed."_


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

For what it's worth, I've just fitted a pair of Monroe shocks to the rear of my 225, £60 delivered off Amazon & apparently these are OEM. They do the front pair for c.
£110 too. 
Time will tell though.


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

gerontius said:


> For what it's worth, I've just fitted a pair of Monroe shocks to the rear of my 225, £60 delivered off Amazon & apparently these are OEM. They do the front pair for c.
> £110 too.
> Time will tell though.


Can you PM me or post the link to these?

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Me too, post link to Monroe shocks please...


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Defo post a link as that's a cracking price. The cheapest I could find them when I was looking a couple of years ago was £230


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Seems to be a fair selection here including monroe
https://www.buycarparts.co.uk/audi/tt-8 ... d%5B%5D=37 .
No bilstein :wink:


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Here's the Amazon one's from my wishlist They seem to have gone up a tadge :roll: 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DQC5QQC/ ... ENPEYNO205


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

At least you get 2 years warranty with these


----------



## ExAudiSi (May 25, 2012)

Monroe don't do the shocks for post facelift anymore.
I've already checked as I wanted a pair to replace the rattling B4's on SWMBO's TT.


----------



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

Just as a thought, do you have lowering springs fitted? If so, would the repeated failures be linked to the shocks working outside their operating window? I'm by no means clued up on suspension so don't take this any any sort of dig but I just wondered if this is something you have considered?


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

ExAudiSi said:


> Monroe don't do the shocks for post facelift anymore.
> I've already checked as I wanted a pair to replace the rattling B4's on SWMBO's TT.


Amazon add linked above says:-
"This Monroe Reflex Shock Absorber fits Audi TT (8N3) 1.8 T quattro built after 1st October 1998 and before 30th June 2006."


----------



## ExAudiSi (May 25, 2012)

I know what it says, but it also says for vehicles with standard suspension.
Facelift is classed as sports suspension.
I've checked with Monroe themselves and it's pre-facelift only.


----------



## SiW (Apr 20, 2017)

ExAudiSi said:


> I know what it says, but it also says for vehicles with standard suspension.
> Facelift is classed as sports suspension.
> I've checked with Monroe themselves and it's pre-facelift only.


Is that the same for V6 - is it classed as sport suspension as well?

Simon


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

If you look at the link above
or just go to monroe
https://www.buycarparts.co.uk/monroe/7436438
and expand the list of suitable vehicles , youll see its also listed for the qs (I dont see the v6 mentioned)
If you search for v6 shocks monroe doesnt come up
Since the qs isnt prefacelift height ?
Im not saying it is suitable, just that its listed as such.

The(what is presumably an awfull pos ) cheapest front shock listed for £27 seems to fit everything even tho it says not for sport suspension  . On that site they also seem to differentiate between sports suspension and standard chassis 
ie standard chassis is one thing and standard suspension is another.

Check the part numbers listed against 
http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_single/ ... 767/lang/e

with your own vin no/part no if you know it.


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

intott said:


> Just as a thought, do you have lowering springs fitted? If so, would the repeated failures be linked to the shocks working outside their operating window? I'm by no means clued up on suspension so don't take this any any sort of dig but I just wondered if this is something you have considered?


Its a fair point, but no - it is standard ride height. I used to have Bilsteins on lowered Citroen's, Peugeot's when I raced them, and this was in the day before they thought of re-branding shocks as "suited" for lowered cars...


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Probably hijacking Sinfuls thread a bit but..
Ive allways found Micks garage pretty good on price 
However their shock prices are woefull 
and this is for the same 1 piece unit and there are other examples.

https://www.buycarparts.co.uk/optimal/7570891
vs
https://www.micksgarage.com/ProductDeta ... carid=9903


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

that's "shocking" 
:lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

This sort of customer "service" is exactly the reason I always recommend GAZ shocks! You can lay safe in the knowledge that the UK based company will help you out, rebuild and honour warranties as and when required (although generally I've not heard of many failures).

I've had silly parts like spring perches sent out and with me the following day for example... it's worth paying that little bit more!


----------



## gazrawly (Jan 31, 2013)

Seems I am having similar issues to you, although not quite as unlucky (touch wood). I thought the Bilstein brand yielded excellence, that's why they demanded a premium on their product? They can't even design the shock properly to fit in the hub upright...

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1562658

Gareth


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

gazrawly said:


> Seems I am having similar issues to you, although not quite as unlucky (touch wood). I thought the Bilstein brand yielded excellence, that's why they demanded a premium on their product? They can't even design the shock properly to fit in the hub upright...
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1562658
> 
> Gareth


I have no idea - a shame as they used to be very good. The response I had back from Germany can be summed up in saying "tough titty". UK told me to speak to Germany, Germany told me to talk to UK. £500 on shocks - all gone tits up, and they won't do a thing.

However, Larkspeed deserve a mention. Bilstein said they would look at the one I bought in November and give me a replacement if faulty. Why the feck do I want another one? Larkspeed very kindly understood, and said they would buy it off me for their stock.

Now THAT is service. Very impressed.


----------

